# JavaApplets und PHP



## kollaps (7. Dez 2004)

Hallo...

ist es möglich JavaApplets mit PHP zu verbinden?

Ich möchte gerne Dateien auf einen Server schreiben, lesen und verändern können.

Kann mir vielleicht einer ein Beispiel geben?


----------



## Icewind (7. Dez 2004)

naja es geht schon ein applet und php zu verbinden, in php gibts sockets und in deinem applet machst du en server socket auf...


----------



## kollaps (7. Dez 2004)

Jo danke... hätt ich vielleicht auch selbst drauf kommen können. Gibts nicht noch ne andere Möglichkeit das zu regeln?


----------



## Icewind (7. Dez 2004)

hm naja wüsste nicht wie, ausser du willst jsp und servlets einsetzten aber dann muss dein server java unterstützen....


----------



## Guest (7. Dez 2004)

Du kannst aus dem Applet heraus einfach eine HTTP-Verbindung
zu dem PHP Script aufbauen. "text/html" ist nicht alles, was man
in einem PHP-Script ausgeben kann.
Damit dies aber funktioniert, muss das Applet signiert sein und die
nötigen Rechte haben (wegen der paranoiden Sandbox).


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Dez 2004)

du brauchst nix signieren, wenn du dir einfach per HTTP GET Request eine Seite abholst, solange die im gleichen Ordner wie das Applet selbst liegt

statt html erzeugst du eben mit PHP einfachen text, parameter übergibst du per URL usw., dann musst du halt im applet noch ein bisschen parsen


----------



## Guest (7. Dez 2004)

Vielleichr möchte sich das jemand mal anschauen
http://soip.dl.am/ da bitte dan auf deutsch und dann auf Steuerung. Ist ein Projekt was wir
machen müssen für die Schule.
Will wenn ich einen neuen Controller anlege diesen in einer Art TextDatei basierten Datenbank
aufnehmen und dann in die Choice reinpacken.


----------



## Grizzly (7. Dez 2004)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du brauchst nix signieren, wenn du dir einfach per HTTP GET Request eine Seite abholst, solange die im gleichen Ordner wie das Applet selbst liegt
> 
> statt html erzeugst du eben mit PHP einfachen text, parameter übergibst du per URL usw., dann musst du halt im applet noch ein bisschen parsen



Ja, so ähnlich würde ich das auch machen. Einfach einen Anfrage per HTTP an ein PHP Skript übergeben. Dieses gibt dann das Ergebnis als Antwort zurück.
Das mit dem signieren braucht man nur, wenn das Applet auf lokale Daten oder Daten von einem anderen Server/Domain zugreifen können muss. Ist in dem Fall aber nicht nötig.


----------



## kollapse (11. Dez 2004)

Versteh nicht ganz.

Was meint ihr? Die Methode get oder post kenn ich von PHP ja und weiter?
Ne get oder post Methode mit nem Applet?

Ah... meint ihr etwa wenn etwas in nem TextFeld drin stehen würde könnt ich das durf aufruf per "Parameter" ans PHP Script übergeben und mit dem Inhalt dann die Datei schreiben sowas in der Art?


----------



## Grizzly (12. Dez 2004)

kollapse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Ah... meint ihr etwa wenn etwas in nem TextFeld drin stehen würde könnt ich das durf aufruf per "Parameter" ans PHP Script übergeben und mit dem Inhalt dann die Datei schreiben sowas in der Art?


Jepp, genau.


----------

